# Sunday evening chat



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone would be interested in getting together every Sunday evening/any evening for chat on a regular basis.

I am in central time but 8 PM eastern would be great


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i can do now or 8or watever

im in uk so its 1am over here when u lot are active


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would love to get together every now and then ; but this chat screws up my computer...after i am in for a bit it starts to lag....then my system freezes up and i have to shut down and reboot......


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd be up for this, but I can't tonight, I'll have to see what my new jobs schedule is, when I get one, hopefully tomorrow or tuesday, lol


----------



## Christine270 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am running Mountain Time. I usually get off of work by 7 PM my time. So if we could figure out a time that works for most of us that would be great!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Does this mean the chat is back up and running? Haven't tried it in a long time.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, it always worked for me...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I used to go on every day but I got busy and it was often empty so Sunday night is okay with me I'll try to go on every day agian


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You might see me in there! Just not the next three Sundays, most likely. The husband and I are going to be visiting family.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sunday night is a conflict for me, but setting a time to chat is a good idea. It will up the odds of having someone to talk to. The mod mod has fixed my chat and it runs okay on this comp.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Would we rather set up an evening during the week as to not conflict with family stuff on the weekend?

im open for any day/time

LOL other then Monday morning cause that is a shippers hell!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Grrr.. Wish I could but ever since I upgraded my account to be a supporter it wont let me log in.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

grogan said:


> Grrr.. Wish I could but ever since I upgraded my account to be a supporter it wont let me log in.


Oh, no. I tried now that you mentioned it and seems like I have the same issue. Guess I need to create another account just to chat. :S


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry about that. We'd fix it if we could.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

is this gonna happen? im in the chat room now but idk how long


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Sunday evening chat has begun come ask the experts all your fish questions


----------

